# T5 and anavar cycle



## Pedo (Oct 22, 2016)

hi,

im starting a T5 and anavar cycles, need some advice on t5 daily dosage, what time to take it and how long for.

my anavar is 50mg strength. Any advice is much appreciated


----------

